# Hind Leg Weakness and Paw Problems w/ Diabetes



## jetblacktib (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi, 

I have a 14 year old Chocolate Point Siamese male (Nikki) and he recently went into decline with his rear legs. One month ago he could jump up on the bathroom sink to drink from the tap. Now he has to be carried up and down stairs and has little coordination of his rear end which looks very weak and that there has been musle mass loss. I doubt that it is arthritus as it has happened to quickly.

I found this site: http://www.petdiabetes.org/legs.htm and it seems to be on point with Nikki's condition.

I have included a video to demonstrate his condition and better explanation as it is something you need to see to understand fully.
View Video Here


If anyone could help out and recommend a cure that would awesome. This cat has an irreplaceable personality that is worth the effort.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Is he diabetic? What you're describing sounds like neuropathy. It should get better once the diabetes is under control.

Jennifer


----------



## MarkT (Jan 17, 2005)

Just curious if you searched for a specialist in your area? You could ask your Vet if he knows of any.

Sounds like it could be nerve damage caused from the diabetes.
Did they check the blood glucose last time you were at the vets to see how well things were with your insulin protical?
Hmm....Wish I had more to offer you.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Also, I asked about diabetes because it's in your subject line, but you never said if he is diabetic. Once the bloodsugar gets under control many cats will see improvement in the neuropathy. If not there are supplements you can give him, but you need to check with your vet on those to make sure they're okay for your cat to take.
Either way, I'd take him to a vet to make sure this is what it is.


----------



## MarkT (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.felinediabetes.com/weak-back-rear-legs.htm

Does this sound like what your cat is doing?
I would certainly look into finding a vet somewhere around where you live that you feel comfortable with and get him there.

Wish I could help more.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

The link that MarkT posted is an excellent site for diabetic cats. There is a messageboard associated with the site, with people that have been treating diabetic cats for years.
Jennifer (& Korbel, diabetic since 2000)


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't know about diabetic _cats_, but my father is a Type-I diabetic and I know that circulation problems and nerve damage in the limbs is -unfortunately- not at all uncommon. I hope you're able to find a treatment to help your kitty.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

If you watch the posted video, you learn that his cat is has been diabetic for 5 years.

I only have experience with one diabetic cat. One of my best friends cats is diabetic, and he has similar problems with his back legs. Infact on bad days, he hops like a rabbit! (with the full lower part of his leg on the ground instead of just his feet!) This to me looks like it could be neropathy as well...


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Oops sorry I should have watched the video.  

Then I'd get a curve done on your cat to make sure the blood sugar is under control Prolonged high blood sugar can cause neuropathy, but it usually gets better after the blood sugar is better maintained. I'd also talk to your vet about putting him on Methylcobalamin (a form of B12). A lot of owners have had luck with this.

Jennifer


----------



## jetblacktib (Mar 20, 2005)

MarkT said:


> http://www.felinediabetes.com/weak-back-rear-legs.htm
> 
> Does this sound like what your cat is doing?
> I would certainly look into finding a vet somewhere around where you live that you feel comfortable with and get him there.
> ...


Hi, 

Thanks for the link. I have looked at it and Niki isn't that bad yet. He walks on his paws but is very tipsy. Currently he is at the vet and will be home in a bit. I will post the results.

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## jetblacktib (Mar 20, 2005)

*Nikki requires leg operation*

Update:

Nikki went into the vet last night and they did all the tests on him and gave him x-rays this time. Neuropathy has been ruled out as he has some leg damage from what appears from jumping off something too high. He will need reconstructive leg surgery to repair the damage or have his leg removed. The cost $1200 CND

It's absolutely heart breaking when he is such a happy healthy cat.

Unfortunately this is out of out of our financial abililty right now.

Thank you for all your wonder help, support and amazing love towards cats.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Have you discussed a payment plan with your vet?
Also visit www.imom.org

They are a non-profit organization that tries to help owners cover vet bills. They will expect you to help fundraise, and your vet needs to agree to work with them. They have helped lots of pets get treatment though.

Jennifer


----------



## jetblacktib (Mar 20, 2005)

That site is great, I will contact them and see what they can do. In the limited time there has been some donations coming in from the limited linking I have been doing. I have a friend that has a lot of tranfic on his site so I will put a banner on it and see what happens. I see it very possible to raise the money online if done correctly. I am sure that if we can even get to the 900-1000 range we can sell some things and make up the remainder.

Thanks again for your help.

Brad


----------



## jetblacktib (Mar 20, 2005)

*Update on Nikki*

Hello,

I thought that it would be appropriate to update the status on Nikki. Since last Wednesday when we put up the site for donations for his operation we have almost reached the total amount! There was another cat forum site that really helped us out with spreading the link. 

Nikki is scheduled with the specialist next Tueday and should be all patched up by the end of next week. They will have to put a plate in his leg to rebuild some of the damage.

I just want to thank everyone that did support us with Nikki and that you made a big difference in our family by allowing us to keep Nikki alive and without pain.

Thank you for your unselfish support.

Brad Thompson & Family.


----------

